

How Bitcoin could destroy the state - ekpyrotic
http://www.spectator.co.uk/columnists/hugo-rifkind/8874321/how-bitcoin-could-destroy-the-state-and-perhaps-make-me-a-bit-of-money/

======
firloop
I hit the paywall but the readability bookmark bypassed it for me. Here's a
link if it's happening to others as well.
<http://www.readability.com/articles/mriwiwaf>

~~~
Fizzadar
Readable link:
[http://www.readability.com/read?url=http%3A//www.spectator.c...](http://www.readability.com/read?url=http%3A//www.spectator.co.uk/columnists/hugo-
rifkind/8874321/how-bitcoin-could-destroy-the-state-and-perhaps-make-me-a-bit-
of-money/)

------
mikhailfranco
Nice quote:

    
    
      'outsourcing your trust' ...to the... 'morality of crowds'
    

Mik

